# New to the boards! Sharing my mockup sessions on YouTube



## SamC (Feb 28, 2020)

I thought I’d start documenting my mockups and sessions, some will be in long form/breakdowns, others will be snippets and showcasing the result of sessions. All of them will be from professional work for hire too.

Hopefully it’s of some interest to my comrade composers out there!


Here’s a Mockup session!

and Here’s some BTS of me writing for a national ad campaign.

Plenty more to come. Plan on doing videos about writing production music and the process from mockup to live recording.

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## wst3 (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks for sharing! I liked both videos!

Some really good writing and arranging going on there, and some pretty serious mock-up chops. I've only been able to listen on my laptop speakers (and I use the term loosely) but I am looking forward to listening on proper monitors later this evening.


----------



## axb312 (Feb 28, 2020)

Looking forward to the detailed vids...


----------



## stigc56 (Feb 28, 2020)

Sounds nice. I was surprised that you use the same meter throughout the piece? 
I think it could use some compression and a little more mixing to let the leading instruments come true?


----------



## Sean J (Mar 1, 2020)

Sounds great! I agree with stigc56. The forefront, middle, and background are all forefront. But it's enjoyable and polished despite that, so kudos.


----------

